# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Ból jajników przed okresem

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy taki ból jajników przed okresem jest normalny? Czy powinnam jednak z tym iść do ginekologa? Jakie mogą być przycyzny bólu jajników?
Proszę o poradę

----------


## pani marusia

Ból jajników, tak jak bolesność piersi i złe samopoczucie to u większości kobiet objawy zbliżającej się miesiączki. Jeśli jednak bólowi jajników towarzyszy podwyższona temperatura  i upławy, może to być związane z zapaleniem przydatków albo z endometriozą (jeśli bóle zaczynają się na kilka dni przed miesiączką). Ból jajnika (zazwyczaj jednego) może być też wywołany torbielą, a nawet guzem jajnika. 
Aby być spokojną, lepiej porozmawiać o tym z ginekologiem, który może zlecić dodatkowe badania.

----------

